# Goofy 2 minute Halloween Video



## TJK3000 (Oct 9, 2015)

This is a goofy Halloween video I made using a campfire and some sound effects. I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Asia Kowalska (Oct 20, 2015)

That's very nice video


----------



## TJK3000 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks I had a lot of fun making it.


----------



## theotherlatenightguy (Oct 28, 2015)

Kinda looks like a jack o lantern too


----------



## !Scare (Dec 2, 2015)

Eerie! I had a chuckle at the sounds, good job!


----------

